# A Rebetik song, sung by Rita Abatzi



## Theseus (Jul 31, 2017)

I have found this song very difficult to translate & need help, where necessary. First, the song:-

Σπάσ’ τα, φως μου, για τα μένα [Thanks to SBE I know τα μένα means me]
κάν’ τα όλα ρημαδιό

σπάσ’ τα, φως μου, για τα μένα
κάν’ τα όλα *ρημαδιό* [usual meaning is 'a mass of broken things']

κι εγώ τα ’χω, αμάν, πληρωμένα
για τα μάτια σου τα δυο

κι εγώ τα ’χω, αμάν, πληρωμένα
για τα μάτια σου τα δυο

(*& I've paid for it all, aman, for both your eyes*?)


τα λεπτά μη σε σκοτίζουν 
κάνε τα γυαλιά-καρφιά

*(Let the cash not burden you
Go ahead & wreck everything*)

τα λεπτά μη σε σκοτίζουν
κάνε τα γυαλιά-καρφιά

οι παράδες, αμάν, τι αξίζουν
μπρος στην τόση σ’ εμορφιά

(What use is dosh 
In the face of so much beauty?)

οι παράδες, ώπλες, τι αξίζουν
μπρος στην τόση τσαχπινιά

*(What use is dosh [ώπλες?? Interjection]
In the face of such sauciness*?)

για τον κόσμο μη σε μέλει
τι θα πει στη γειτονιά

για τον κόσμο μη σε μέλει
τι θα πει στη γειτονιά

(As for people, don't let then concern you
What their gossip will be in the neighbourhood)

χόρεψε ένα, αμάν, τσιφτετέλι
για το πείσμα του ντουνιά

(*Dance a Tsifteteli
For the intransigence of the world)
*
χόρεψε ένα τσιφτετέλι
για το πείσμα του ντουνιά

τίποτ’ άλλο να μην κάνεις
γλέντα, φως μου, την ζωή

τίποτ’ άλλο να μην κάνεις
γλέντα, φως μου, την ζωή

μια βραδιά έλα μαζί μου
κι ας πεθάνω στη στιγμή

μια βραδιά έλα μαζί μου
κι ας πεθάνω στη στιγμή

(One night come with me
And let me die upon the moment)


That's what I can make of it. Corrections & comments are welcome!


----------



## Neikos (Jul 31, 2017)

Μια χαρά τα κατάλαβες Θησέα. Το ώπλες είναι επιφώνημα, με όμικρον κανονικά. Όπλες. 

Αν το sauciness είναι συνώνυμο του sassiness, τότε σωστό κι αυτό. 

Το "για τα τα μάτια σου τα δυο" σημαίνει ό,τι και το αγγλικό for your eyes, απλώς με τα δυο δίνει λίγη έμφαση. Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 31, 2017)

Α κάτι ξέχασα. Το "για το πείσμα του ντουνιά" σημαίνει κάτι σαν in defiance of what the others say. Δηλαδή, όταν συναντάς φράσεις που ξεκινάνε με *για το πείσμα*, *σε πείσμα* κλπ συνήθως σημαίνουν in defiance of, despite of, against, in spite of ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos! Sauciness is the same as sassiness. It is useful to know what για/σε το πείσμα means as an introductory phrase. As for the rest of my translation, I'm quite pleased that I didn't make too many mistakes! Your help has been invaluable. :)


----------

